# Ex-Classic Posters Sign In



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

For those who have come over from ESB sign in and let us know you're here. Want to see who has made the jump.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm here to talk history.

Where shall we start? WW2 or Romans?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Arran said:


> I'm here to talk history.
> 
> Where shall we start? WW2 or Romans?


Your ability to see your feet?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

funnily enough im going on holiday in 5 weeks...decided enough is enough...considered a diary but didnt bother.....ive been living of 400 calories per day on some shitty milkshake things. lost 8 lbs in 4 days....still hoping to drop another 22lbs by July 7th.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Madcap Maxie, I came here because you told me about this place. Thank you. I am not quite used to it yet after almost 5 years on ESB, but I will adjust.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Formerly Red Cobra,..this is the Phantom signing in.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm just posting to say this isn't the Boxed Ears from Classic. I don't want to be confused with that guy.


----------



## frankenfrank (Jun 4, 2013)

yes , i 2 , go2hev enader place , not det i m going 2 liv ESB yet , in e wei it iz mai origin end beis , wer i fil rel8ivli seif , onli got band 1s der in olmost 4 yrs , i did menshen u in de referal part 4wot it wors


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Been here for a while now.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I might not be the most popular but I do really hope I see Absolutely! and Seamus again.

(Got banned on esb, probably because I mentioned I might never come back since it's all chb now.)


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I _think_ dinovelvet is here under a different moniker.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A sometime Classic poster reporting for duty :thumbsup


----------



## young griffo (May 23, 2013)

ESB is in its death throws now.

Which is sad beacause I remember what a brilliant site it was circa 2005-8 but it's also deserved because the joint has been taken for granted and run into the ground for a few years now.

Hopefully Checkhook Boxing Historic, can get back to the quality of ESB Classic when we had the likes of Manassa Mauler, My Dinner With Conteh, John Thomas_1, Red Rooster, Cross Trainer etc,etc... making that place _the_ place to be.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

Not long here really, just browsed a few times.

Here for good now (hopefully)

Anyone know if old Burt is aware of this place?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, Burt is here - calls himself Burt Brooks.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

I used to be Janitor on ESB Classic


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

I used to be Powerpuncher on ESB Classic.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime/the cobra checkin' in


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason I can´t post in the other place (whatever is the name of that place now) no more (with my original profile as well as with my alts btw)....I´m not banned but no longer appears the option to post in there to me, I can only read there......so I guess my new home for post about classic boxing is only here.....


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

heh heh heh


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

I'm here and I used to be Seamus on ESB classic.

Frank Bruno would win behind a solid jab.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been here for a while but am usually on a different planet


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kurgan said:


> I'm here and I used to be Seamus on ESB classic.
> 
> Frank Bruno would win behind a solid jab.


Hey, nice to see you


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

young griffo said:


> ESB is in its death throws now.
> 
> Which is sad beacause I remember what a brilliant site it was circa 2005-8 but it's also deserved because the joint has been taken for granted and run into the ground for a few years now.
> 
> Hopefully Checkhook Boxing Historic, can get back to the quality of ESB Classic when we had the likes of Manassa Mauler, My Dinner With Conteh, John Thomas_1, *Red Rooster,* Cross Trainer etc,etc... making that place _the_ place to be.


:blood


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> :blood


:lol: rooster is not a bad poster


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Been here for a while now.


:deal

Haven't been around for awhile, though. Hell, there was a time when I posted in Classic almost exclusively.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :deal
> 
> Haven't been around for awhile, though. Hell, there was a time when I posted in Classic almost exclusively.


I used to post on CHB in spurts whilst ESB was working fine. Soon as that avatar bullshit happened I just started posting here more often, then exclusively after they banned me. Classic is still probably the best of it's kind on the web, but now with an influx of regulars from ESB the Historic Forum will pick up!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Seamus is Seamus.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Seamus said:


> Seamus is Seamus.


Crazy talk.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I used to post on CHB in spurts whilst ESB was working fine. Soon as that avatar bullshit happened I just started posting here more often, then exclusively after they banned me. Classic is still probably the best of it's kind on the web, but now with an influx of regulars from ESB the Historic Forum will pick up!


Yeah mayne, I'm kinda feelin my 'Join Date'. :lol: We had the inside track on this joint. :deal

Didn't I invite you here?? Kally put me onto it, and I know I sent at least a few PMs to people.


----------



## skins (Jun 4, 2013)

Skins here from ESB. Frequent browser, occasional poster classic and regular. Looking for a replacement for ESB since they are obviously in their death throes. Also wanted to see my avatar again. Looks promising on here


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember you, @skins.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

bobby chacon fan here but i like my nigel benn avatar how do i do it?


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just had a little wander over here to see what's happening.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe we should create a new Rocky Marciano - Wlad thread? :ibutt


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Please, No.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I miss the What fights did you watch thread for the classic forum, should I create one?


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I miss the What fights did you watch thread for the classic forum, should I create one?


Great idea


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> I've just had a little wander over here to see what's happening.


You joined a while ago Al
If you stay and post this place can only improve


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Great idea


Might just do that, that was my favorite thread on the other sites classic forum, liked the casual banter about a load of different fights and reading other peoples opinions on them It was great for picking up ideas about what bouts to watch next to.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

i did it mayn


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> You joined a while ago Al
> If you stay and post this place can only improve


I know, you're right! I was on here for a bit before but then it started going a bit quiet. I'll stick around this time.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

luf said:


> i did it mayn


If your saying you already made a thread can you sticky it


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> If your saying you already made a thread can you sticky it


meant i made the jump :good


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

luf said:


> meant i made the jump :good


The jump ( you mean you have perm left ESB now) 
Sorry misunderstood


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Como estás, @AlFrancis ? :good


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> Como estás, @AlFrancis ? :good


Estoy bien y tu?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> Estoy bien y tu?


Muy bien, también, Alan.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Yes, Burt is here - calls himself Burt Brooks.


Hi B.

Pretty ironic hes now called burt brooks as i always imagined him like the james whitmore character in Shawshank


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Maybe we should create a new Rocky Marciano - Wlad thread? :ibutt


Don't think I'm not tempted.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Its already been done.


----------



## rockyssplitnose (Jun 7, 2012)

Rockyssplitnose signing in - formerly Rockyssplitnose, or RS, or RSN, or shitnose when people are losing an argument :lol::bbb


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Some familiar names on here!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Formerly Red Cobra,..this is the Phantom signing in.


Hopefully, you're the Cobra I have in mind!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rockyssplitnose said:


> Rockyssplitnose signing in - formerly Rockyssplitnose, or RS, or RSN, or shitnose when people are *winning* an argument :lol::bbb


Fixed

:lol: (Don't take it serious)


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah mayne, I'm kinda feelin my 'Join Date'. :lol: We had the inside track on this joint. :deal
> 
> Didn't I invite you here?? Kally put me onto it, and I know I sent at least a few PMs to people.


Yeah man, you recruited me. :lol:


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys, Ron Lipton here. Can't wait to rock out with my cock out for you fellas.


----------



## young griffo (May 23, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> :lol: rooster is not a bad poster


Rooster was piss funny and brought a lot of charater to the place.

Some of his SRL rants and Norris and Camacho nuthuggery were epic and his feuds with JT, Conteh.....hell his feuds with just about everyone were legendary.

He was often beaten and humiliated but never bowed.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Hopefully, you're the Cobra I have in mind!


I hope I am too..:smile


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

young griffo said:


> Rooster was piss funny and brought a lot of charater to the place.
> 
> Some of his SRL rants and Norris and Camacho nuthuggery were epic and his feuds with JT, Conteh.....hell his feuds with just about everyone were legendary.
> 
> He was often beaten and humiliated but never bowed.


I agree I enjoyed rooster's post's


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown...I use to go into the classics on and off


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've joined in also


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn alot of posters are here still need the likes of Janitor, Boilermaker, Magna, Mendoza, McVey and a few others. Looks like JG might not be joining us...

'prreciate the props 'n invite, MM

Had a sticky in historical on CHB (JG RINGSIDE), but there wasn't much interest.

Will keep posting on ESB 'till it crashes, 'n look for other options...Maybe finally doing the book my wife 'n daughter keep kickin' me in the ass about.

All the best,

Joe Rein (jg)


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Formerly Theron now Theron :smile

Gonna be here exclusively got a life time ban for trying to get more people over here from ESB

My last names Theron im not The Ron...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

garrussssss where art thou.


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm here :cheers


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We need to save the guys that remain there! They need our help!


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I need to save the guys that remain there! They need our help!


Good luck i was banned for saying i was coming over here.:bart


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think 90% of them know it anyway....just feel bad for that section, I see a thread today when the pictures where fucked and oh, sad......


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Surf bat, jorodz, Garrus and janitor need to be here at least.

I might sacrifice my alt and PM the boys.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Garrus is here.....his name is @TheComedian, or something like that..


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

Any news Vic?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn´t invite anyone else so far, going to bed actually..


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

devon said:


> Good luck i was banned for saying i was coming over here.:bart


Same, well i was trying to get them over here


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Surf bat, jorodz, Garrus and janitor need to be here at least.
> 
> I might sacrifice my alt and PM the boys.


Thumbsup


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Hey guys, Ron Lipton here. Can't wait to rock out with my cock out for you fellas.


:rofl That's some old school bid-ness, right there.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Been here since the beginning....I'm a MOD, apparently. So for y'all that think I'm a cunt...I never flex my MOD muscle anyway so don't worry.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Don't think I'm not tempted.


:hi:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

So if somebody (not me) said that Khaosai was better than his brother would that warrant a ban?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So if somebody (not me) said that Khaosai was better than his brother would that warrant a ban?


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So if somebody (not me) said that Khaosai was better than his brother would that warrant a ban?


Nah course not. If they couldn't back it up I'd have carte blanche to rip the shit outta 'em


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Just noticed on the other site, you can't comment/quote on other peoples posts. What's going on over there?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am from E.S.B., my name was Abdullah there. I hope Burt Bienstock makes the move as well.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

burt's here under burt brooks but rarely posts. In fact he's viewing this thread as I type I've just noticed.

I would like guys like Clay Moyle, Adam pollack, Senya13 & Kikibalt to post here


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to live in the ESB Classic. Its the only thing i miss about that place.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah man, you recruited me. :lol:


:lol: atsch


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Hey guys, Ron Lipton here. Can't wait to rock out with my cock out for you fellas.


Are you the Ron Lipton who ref'd the Morrison-Ruddock fight?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Senor pepe are you here


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Senor Pepe/Ill Duce is on the boxrec forums since he got banned from esb.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> Senor Pepe/Ill Duce is on the boxrec forums since he got banned from esb.


They banned him ?? atsch


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Any chance Klompton is around?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> They banned him ?? atsch


Most likely, I see no reason why he would leave esb (a much busier forum with much more people who read his topics) but keep posting his topics on the boxrec forums.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Any chance Klompton is around?


He definitely is here (have seen his posts) but I think since the section was not active he didn´t post too much.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

invited surf, jorodz janitor and the like, hopefully they make the switch.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

turbotime said:


> invited surf, jorodz janitor and the like, hopefully they make the switch.


Is stevie G or Mendoza over here yet


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Is stevie G or Mendoza over here yet


Stevie G is. Not sure about Mendoza.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Vic said:


> Stevie G is. Not sure about Mendoza.


Have you seen mcvey over here vic


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Vic said:


> No.


That's a pity . I noticed a poster called KuRuPT is asking where everyone has gone . I can't quite place him


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

The suggestions and request forum has now been closed


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to own the classic forum with my knowledge and quick wit, I demanded a hell of a lot of respect when I posted, I assume it will carry over, we shall see.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I miss lora already.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Are you the Ron Lipton who ref'd the Morrison-Ruddock fight?


No, I'm not Ron Lipton. Any Ron Lipton.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that ESB is faltering to a slow death can I declare victory?


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Might as well throw myself into the mix. Is there a mix? Well, if there's a mix, I'll throw myself into it.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Might as well throw myself into the mix. Is there a mix? Well, if there's a mix, I'll throw myself into it.


Yes!!! F'n YES!!!! We need lora.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nice. Tin in the house. I want Surf Bat :verysad I'm gonna end up just copying pasting his ish onto here if he doesn't show up :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Might as well throw myself into the mix. Is there a mix? Well, if there's a mix, I'll throw myself into it.


:bbb


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LittleRed and Lester are here ? Right ?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> LittleRed and Lester are here ? Right ?


Thank fuck they're not, without them exposing me all the time I can go unchallenged as the greatest man of all time.


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheers lads :cheers. Yeah, I'm gonna be gutted if lora doesn't up ship. I still laugh my tits off when I think about how he said Old Ortiz against Buchanan looked like John C. Reilly pissed up. Or how Starling would've battered Pac after taking offence at his relatively shitty moustache. :lol:. Plus, you know, he knows fucking loads.


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

What about sweet_scientist?


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

My name is Jorodz and I'm an alchohol...wait, oh good you're all here! i need to go through and see who's here but happy so many came over.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Thank fuck they're not, without them exposing me all the time I can go unchallenged as the greatest man of all time.


think again ya bastard


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Mendoza was talking today about staying. doesn't hate the changes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jorodzzzzzzzzzz :happy War Roy Jones Jr.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

They let you BOTH in...this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

jorodz said:


> Mendoza was talking today about staying. doesn't hate the changes


That's a shame be good to get him and also Mcvey over here it won't seem the same without them having a pop at each other


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Theron said:


> Formerly Theron now Theron :smile
> 
> Gonna be here exclusively got a life time ban for trying to get more people over here from ESB
> 
> My last names Theron im not The Ron...


damn, way to take one for the team:bbb


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> That's a shame be good to get him and also Mcvey over here it won't seem the same without them having a pop at each other


i can honestly say i've never met a couple with such sexual tension


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This section will be very different tomorrow, I reckon.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> This section will be very different tomorrow, I reckon.


yeah, i might get drunk tonight to celebrate and things will get gross


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

jorodz said:


> yeah, i might get drunk tonight to celebrate and things will get gross


Tonight ? It´s wednesday, save the booze only for weekends!!
You drink too much ! :-( :lol:


----------



## prime (Jun 5, 2013)

A big THANK YOU, my ESB buddy, for this heads-up!

Long live the best classic boxing analysis anywhere!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great to see so many classic posters coming over here., it was badly needed. Hopefully some great discussion here now:yep


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

prime said:


> A big THANK YOU, my ESB buddy, for this heads-up!
> 
> Long live the best classic boxing analysis anywhere!


:cheers


----------



## mattdonnellon (Jun 5, 2013)

Matt here, having a gawk..................


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Get hammered Jo! :hammer


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Thank fuck they're not, without them exposing me all the time I can go unchallenged as the greatest man of all time.


I'll go get Lester. I know he's around here somewhere...


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

:ibutt:yep This means no peace for Flea


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I'm just posting to say this isn't the Boxed Ears from Classic. I don't want to be confused with that guy.


Can't blame you for the disclaimer, BE.

That other chap was a complete spaz. Hope he never comes here.

He once posted a whole month without a fuckin' spacebar !!!

I'm still paying off my optometrist's bills, and my therapist's.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Been here since the beginning....I'm a MOD, apparently. So for y'all that think I'm a cunt...I never flex my MOD muscle anyway so don't worry.


Well at least 3 of the 5 mods here are Irish.

Bart will be quite concerned.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Seamus said:


> Now that ESB is faltering to a slow death can I declare victory?


Has anyone determined the motive for ESB's Hari Kari ?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

jorodz said:


> My name is Jorodz and I'm an alchohol...wait, oh good you're all here! i need to go through and see who's here but happy so many came over.


As of this instant, the (browsing) score is CHB Historic 22 : ESB classic 12


----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

'notha mutineer here. Thx for the heads up Vic.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

DharmaBum said:


> 'notha mutineer here. Thx for the heads up Vic.


what was your name on ESB


----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

WhyYouLittle. I was away for a while so I had no idea the Reich had seized power. Then posts began coming a little too civil for ESB standards. No fun.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> turbotime/the cobra checkin' in


You calm yourself down now, boy...

Good evening.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

the cobra said:


> You calm yourself down now, boy...
> 
> Good evening.


Everyone was doing it! You should be flattered :yep

cobes is here :hi: !!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

the cobra said:


> You calm yourself down now, boy...
> 
> Good evening.


Can you believe I thought he was serious ?


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

There's someone else with a Buster Keaton avatar...and his post was right above mine. I thought I'd be original, but no. I don't never get nothing. 

Whatever. You're now my best friend, DharmaBum.



Turbo, I'm always flattered. Always.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic did you really :lol: Must be the Hopkins love.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Can you believe I thought he was serious ?


:lol:

See? This is what you do, turbo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl

Blame it on B Hops :bart


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I even sent you a pm about it. I thought it was possible....perhaps :conf Lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Has anyone determined the motive for ESB's Hari Kari ?


Today a thread was up questioning the reasons for all the changes. McGrain posted that he was no longer a mod and that someone had bought the site and wanted changes to a more news oriented direction. The thread has since been deleted.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I even sent you a pm about it. I thought it was possible....perhaps :conf Lol


Never got the PM? Then again I'm getting so many notifications. My email is packed too :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn´t get it, turbo. Only saw your other pm about the other thing......


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Seamus said:


> Today a thread was up questioning the reasons for all the changes. McGrain posted that he was no longer a mod and that someone had bought the site and wanted changes to a more news oriented direction. The thread has since been deleted.


Thanks for the update.

Still, if they wanted more traffic of a news nature, you would expect them to improve the front page. It has, in fact, slipped over the last while with poorly written articles from semi-literate scribes who are short on background and long on opinion.

The removal of the ability to quote is perhaps the worst blow, IMO.

If even half the classic migrates, I'm afraid it's tits-up for my old, erstwhile favourite waste of time.


----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

Well that's a very handsome moustache though. And I almost got Chaplin but thought it'd be too mainstream. What unite us could be what would divide us
.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

They did it (remove avatars, pictures, links) because that way it won´t have any risk of people posting pornography (the sponsors complained about it, apparently). That´s what I read, I´m sure others can confirm this, too.
And also what @Seamus said (that @McGrain told), about the new direction the new owners want to give to the site....


----------



## Bummy Davis (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats Up guys


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

DharmaBum said:


> Well that's a very handsome moustache though. And I almost got Chaplin but thought it'd be too mainstream. What unite us could be what would divide us
> .


Keaton is the one.

Anyway, my favorite boxing-based comedy act/routine is actually by Peter Cook and Dudley Moore, not Keaton, Chaplin, or Python (or anyone else, obviously, it being my favorite and all...).


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

*surfboard to batcave and fluttering down into checkhook*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bummy Davis said:


> Whats Up guys





Surf-Bat said:


> *surfboard to batcave and fluttering down into checkhook*


Glad to see you two.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Surf-Bat said:


> *surfboard to batcave and fluttering down into checkhook*


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

You got uberstar's PM then?


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Howdy gents. I received several private messages. Kinda flattered, actually. Nice to see some familiar faces here. :cheers


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

We're almost all here. Can anyone define the difference between adaptability and versatility. I don't think of Calzaghe as a particularly versatile fighter (in fact I would go so far as to say he was one dimensional, albeit a nearly pluperfect example of that one dimension) but he's almost always listed as an extremely adaptable boxer.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> We're almost all here. Can anyone define the difference between adaptability and versatility. I don't think of Calzaghe as a particularly versatile fighter (in fact I would go so far as to say he was one dimensional, albeit a nearly pluperfect example of that one dimension) but he's almost always listed as an extremely adaptable boxer.


i think it refers to his ability to change the pace and the distance of the fight slightly to better suit himself, as well as taking away his opponents best weapons


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Isn't that ring generalship?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

:happy Damn, nearly the whole bunch are here. We need some Old Fogeys to mix things up discussion wise, I'll try and get Janitor and Boilermaker over before I get banned...anyone know if Magna still posts?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

yeah I think Joe Calzaghe is just a good ring General and can fight his fight no matter opposing style. He isn't really one to switch it up really.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :happy Damn, nearly the whole bunch are here. We need some Old Fogeys to mix things up discussion wise, I'll try and get Janitor and Boilermaker over before I get banned...anyone know if Magna still posts?


I have a feeling that many others from there will appear here soon......hopefully.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bring everyone back except for combatesdeboxeo/heavy_hands


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Bring everyone back except for combatesdeboxeo/heavy_hands


:yep


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Bring everyone back except for combatesdeboxeo/heavy_hands


But he's the only other one, besides me, who knows the true worth of the great Tommy Morrison.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Seamus is a big Morrison fan I think.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Just keep thistle1 outta here...always raining on my Hopkins parades :-(


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> I'll go get Lester. I know he's around here somewhere...


I'm here, LR.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> I'm here, LR.


:happy

We need lora


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Well at least 3 of the 5 mods here are Irish.
> 
> Bart will be quite concerned.


I ain't Irish...


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

I refuse to troll the history section. i am a semi retired history section poster from boxingscene. i will be checking in here from time to time. if we get some real talk popping off i will hang out regularly. history at bscene has really been dead for the last year. all of the regulars stopped posting simultaneously. maybe we can get things rocking and rolling over here.

it only takes approx 3-5 years of suffering to get to know me. after that i am just barely tolerable :lol:


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, with ESB's demise...and...something completely unrecognizable...emerging from its ashes, I suspect I'll be spending more time here. Hope all is well with everyone. :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

New England said:


> I refuse to troll the history section. i am a semi retired history section poster from boxingscene. i will be checking in here from time to time. if we get some real talk popping off i will hang out regularly. history at bscene has really been dead for the last year. all of the regulars stopped posting simultaneously. maybe we can get things rocking and rolling over here.
> 
> it only takes approx 3-5 years of suffering to get to know me. after that i am just barely tolerable :lol:


Welcome


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Well, with ESB's demise...and...something completely unrecognizable...emerging from its ashes, I suspect I'll be spending more time here. Hope all is well with everyone. :good


:good


----------



## heehoo (Jun 6, 2013)

I have arrived.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

is heavy_hands here yet


----------



## zadfrak (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :happy Damn, nearly the whole bunch are here. We need some Old Fogeys to mix things up discussion wise, I'll try and get Janitor and Boilermaker over before I get banned...anyone know if Magna still posts?


Old fogey Zadfrak here.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

zadfrak said:


> Old fogey Zadfrak here.


Top man right here guys, welcome Zadfrak :good


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@the cobra(no capitals) and @LittleRed(no space) are here...to TORMENT me with their grammatically ridiculous user names! :fire


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> I'm here, LR.


Bueno. Bueno.

Ooh BE I should of known you would of brought up grammar.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought about capitalization, truly I did. 




But then I thought about tormenting...


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel bad for Ali obsessed Stevie G. First, because he's totally obsessed beyond all reasoning. Second, because he's over there making a thread a day asking for an explanation.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan, with the same name as ESB


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

McGrain said:


> I feel bad for Ali obsessed Stevie G. First, because he's totally obsessed beyond all reasoning. Second, because he's over there making a thread a day asking for an explanation.


Looks like he got an answer to his latest one

From esboxing
"simple explanation: I have no more time to be around here to battle all the legal stuff. There are WAY too many legal threats because of the lounge, WAY too many legal threats from people in the industry...so, before this place gets entirely closed and/or I get my butt sued... it is better simply clean it out and make it a clean, fast running BOXING forum. There were no other options anymore, either entirely shut this thing down or make it smaller but cleaner."


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't imagine what legal threats he would get from the lounge, if anything I would have thought he would get more through the Brit forum from certain UK industry type.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't post much there but I can tell El Bujia is missing.


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Red Cobra made it over. He was my first friend over at ESB.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> @the cobra(no capitals) and @LittleRed(no space) are here...to TORMENT me with their grammatically ridiculous user names! :fire


You must've hated fleaman


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> I hope Red Cobra made it over. He was my first friend over at ESB.


He is here mate. His username is @Phantom now though :good


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> I hope Red Cobra made it over. He was my first friend over at ESB.


Red is @Phantom here.
And he was first friend over at ESB as well...


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys!!!

Classic forum legend "Big" Bill Jincock here.

I'll be taking some time out from forums, but once i return it will be just like old times again!.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, after what esboxing said there....it´s pretty clear to me that esb (boxingforum24) is not going to be back anymore, not like it was with pictures, links, etc, they banned all of these as a way to secure themselves and like esbobinxg said, they want to be a smaller forum...and that´s obvious when you see that they have only 2 mods now.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Didn't post much there but I can tell El Bujia is missing.


I sent him a pm....
He lives in a military base now though, he said that the other day... and that´s why he doesn´t post too much no more.....


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Worried lora, the cantankerous git, will just say 'fuck it I'm not arsed' and I'll never 'see' him again :-(


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

:-( I can´t see why he wouldn´t make the jump. I mean, not only for boxing, the lounge is gone over there and the football posters are here now as well, like @stevebhoy87.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> :-( I can´t see why he wouldn´t make the jump. I mean, not only for boxing, the lounge is gone over there and the football posters are here now as well, like @stevebhoy87.


True! Good point.

Shit!!! Has anyone contacted Magna??!?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I did :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> I did :yep


Phew  Top man Vic, as reliable as always (and yet I still haven't been arsed to sort you out with that ultra rare Jofre footage, I'm not a good friend, sorry mate)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I once PM'd Magna on my alt about Felix Savon:
Originally Posted by obviousalt
Hey, have you ever fought Felix Savon and if so how would you rate him against other amateur boxers?
Could he really punch and how would you think his career would have turned out if he had become a pro?

Magnasakki:
Savon was a real giant among the amateur scene, man. He projected a wide shadow. Amatuer boxers don't usually know who eachother are a world away, but every superheavyweight and heavyweight knew Savon. We were frankly afraid of him.

Tall, long, athletic, powerful, seasoned, immaculately conditioned. He was the perfect amateur heavyweight. He had tremendous power, generated some unreal leverage in his right hand, but the biggest part of it was his skill; He'd crack you when doing so would cause the most damage, he was the rare am who could punch into a guy while he was punching, that's not a skill many learn ever, and those who do, not until later on.

I think he'd have had a great pro career. I know better than anybody that calling a guy great is premature, but I know talent when I see it, and generally, talented, skillful amateurs do SOMETHING. I'd have been shocked if he hadn't atleast contended, he had the body to do so, all the physical talents, and if his skills and mindset grew and adapted to the pros, that'd have been a real puzzle for a lot of guys to solve. It's hard to beat fighters who embody that perfect boxer punch style and can move AND hit.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Phew  Top man Vic, as reliable as always (and yet I still haven't been arsed to sort you out with that ultra rare Jofre footage, I'm not a good friend, sorry mate)


Yeah, I didn´t forget that hahaha!!


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Phew  Top man Vic, as reliable as always (and yet I still haven't been arsed to sort you out with that ultra rare Jofre footage, I'm not a good friend, sorry mate)


??? :think


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> ??? :think


Don't worry you'll be getting it as well.

And that ultra rare Harada footage :yep


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You must've hated fleaman


Is he the one that moderated my visitor messages? :fire


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I PM'd lora too @Flea Man so hopefully the mods didn't ban my alt and get my PMs before he got it


----------



## ChrisPontius (May 18, 2013)

Bummy Davis said:


> Whats Up guys


'Sup Vic.

Good to have most folks here. I hope John Garfield, Janitor and others follow as well.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@ChrisPontius, you have no idea how much your 'General strategic advice guide' thread was helpful to me in my early days of esb..


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Don't worry you'll be getting it as well.
> 
> And that ultra rare Harada footage :yep


:smile:smile


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Is Stonehands here does anyone know?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Is Stonehands here does anyone know?


I've been telling him about it since the forum first opened. Don't know if he ever started an account though...


----------



## Gesta (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Vic.

Gesta here and there. Good to see everyone in the same place.

any one know if Teeto, Addie and Anacri post in here?


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> He is here mate. His username is @Phantom now though :good


Thanks, amigo. Hey, was looking through an old Ring mag (April 1932) and found a great article on Filipino fighters called "Boxing's Mosquito Fleet". Thought that might interest you as you study Filipino boxing history. You might wanna see if you can grab that issue on Ebay or something. You could probably get it for ten bucks.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> Thanks, amigo. Hey, was looking through an old Ring mag (April 1932) and found a great article on Filipino fighters called "Boxing's Mosquito Fleet". Thought that might interest you as you study Filipino boxing history. You might wanna see if you can grab that issue on Ebay or something. You could probably get it for ten bucks.


That is f'n brilliant. That Wolgast-Montana footage is supposed to finally be on the way. Fingers crossed.

If you ever see anything in Thai's you should be thinking 'Red Alert' and make me aware of its existence immediately. Wod be eternally grateful.


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> That is f'n brilliant. That Wolgast-Montana footage is supposed to finally be on the way. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If you ever see anything in Thai's you should be thinking 'Red Alert' and make me aware of its existence immediately. Wod be eternally grateful.


Will do. Do Muay Thai articles count? Because believe it or not, I've seen some old Ring mags with articles on Muay Thai. Or do you just want regular boxing?


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Refresh my memory, Flea. Are you in the Philippines? Thailand? Or here in the States?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gesta said:


> Thanks for the heads up Vic.
> 
> Gesta here and there. Good to see everyone in the same place.
> 
> any one know if Teeto, Addie and Anacri post in here?


:good
Teeto is a mod, I believe :think (not sure)
I see Addie in the members list (as Pedders). Invited Anarci yesterday but he doesn´t visit esb since last month or something, hopefully he´ll see it soon. (and I know he is not banned because if he was I wouldn´t be able to send him a pm, it would be blocked).


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> Will do. Do Muay Thai articles count? Because believe it or not, I've seen some old Ring mags with articles on Muay Thai. Or do you just want regular boxing?


Check your Facebook immediately!


----------



## DigMona (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a few posts in classic. Not a regular poster and probably never will be. Mostly just looked at the forum when I had nothing to do in work. But then ESB went to the dogs so I'll give this place a go.

Are Lora and Pachilles here? Entertaining posters.

Duran fought Leonards fight.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

DigMona said:


> I had a few posts in classic. Not a regular poster and probably never will be. Mostly just looked at the forum when I had nothing to do in work. But then ESB went to the dogs so I'll give this place a go.
> 
> Are Lora and Pachilles here? Entertaining posters.
> 
> Duran fought Leonards fight.


Welcome


----------



## choklab (Jun 6, 2013)

howdy folks. i have made it through to the otherside. has bummy made it?


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Decided to go back to my own B-scene username, but I'm here and hopefully to stay.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

choklab said:


> howdy folks. i have made it through to the otherside. has bummy made it?


welcome


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

choklab said:


> howdy folks. i have made it through to the otherside. has bummy made it?


Yeah, @Bummy Davis is here.:good


----------



## choklab (Jun 6, 2013)

cool. :happy


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Has anyone determined the motive for ESB's Hari Kari ?


I just notice this partial answer to my earlier question.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=481301


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

first day at the boxing hall of fame, met aaron pryor and had a conversation with vic drakulich...REALLY nice guy


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. Wow this place looks packed already and full of known faces ! I feared for a few days that I would never find another shrine erected to the memories of the Harry Wills, Jimmy Young and Mike Gibbons of this world.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello fellow fight fans, another site of Boxing Chomp, reporting in and always looking to learn & discover new boxing titbits, especially for those fighters who escaped the limelight, not always deservingly either, mores the pity!


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> Hello fellow fight fans, another site of Boxing Chomp, reporting in and always looking to learn & discover new boxing titbits, especially for those fighters who escaped the limelight, not always deservingly either, mores the pity!


Did you get that pm I sent you on the other site?


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

hey my boys this motherfucker is here now!!! :happy

i want to change my avatar, can i do it being still a novice here?


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Hello everyone. Wow this place looks packed already and full of known faces ! I feared for a few days that I would never find another shrine erected to the memories of the Harry Wills, Jimmy Young and Mike Gibbons of this world.


Not to mention Boston Tom McMustache.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

heavy_hands said:


> hey my boys this motherfucker is here now!!! :happy
> 
> i want to change my avatar, can i do it being still a novice here?


Don't fuck around or I'll ban you.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Don't fuck around or I'll ban you.


That's harsh


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess it's too much to hope that Janitor will make the journey across?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> That's harsh


He is combatesdeboxeo, he was a troll back in the day and still is eventually, apparently not like in the past though.......



McGrain said:


> I guess it's too much to hope that Janitor will make the journey across?


I don´t think so.....he´s just a bit hesitant, I believe.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

McGrain said:


> I guess it's too much to hope that Janitor will make the journey across?


Someone must of approached him so if he doesn't it will be his choice . Which is a great shame


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder where a prime Tony 'TNT' Tucker without injuries would rank in any era?
Guy was a fucking monster.

Well, he did get saved from a planecrash because of a shoulder injury though, pretty sad when you lose all your best friends in an instant.:verysad


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Vic said:


> He is combatesdeboxeo, he was a troll back in the day and still is eventually, apparently not like in the past though.......
> 
> I don´t think so.....he´s just a bit hesitant, I believe.


I think I remember combatesdeboxeo since he's posted under heavy_hands name he has improved though ?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> That's harsh


Not at all the guy is a rude troll who posts nothing but shit.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> I think I remember combatesdeboxeo since he's posted under heavy_hands name he has improved though ?


I didn´t pay attention to much tbh.....but I heard about it.

And btw.. the only thing we are doing is letting people know about chb......they can chose whether they want to post or not.....
Many people joined but didn´t post yet......more people are coming.....
So..when threads about more varied subjects begin... even posters that are thinking a lot about the move, will make it.....I reckon.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Not at all the guy is a rude troll who posts nothing but shit.


Flea I just choked on my drink my kids think I have gone bonkers as I am laughing my arse off. I never thought I would see the day when when you were concerned about rude words .


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea, I´m watching Alfredo Marcano vs Kobayashi right now....pretty good fight. Thanks to @RagingB(_)LL.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

heavy_hands threatened to burn my village to the ground.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> heavy_hands threatened to burn my village to the ground.


:lol: at least you know a threat like that is never going to happen:lol:


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> That's harsh


don´t worry bro, flea man loves me so much, we did argue a few times, but i know that he loves me :lol:
fle man be good with me and i will good with you)

all we are a crazy family haha, yeah i was a bit radical in my posts, but we need all class of styles here. this forum will be more interesting


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Finally made it here. I will still post in Classic over there too though. The last straw for me was taking the lounge away.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome good to have you here


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Cheers! 

We need Janitor, Mr. Magoo, Conteh, Absolutely! and Magna here. Classic (erm, Historic) would not be the same without Janitor. Oh! and JT as well!


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

I've emailed scartissue, haven't seen him over here yet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

fists of fury said:


> Cheers!
> 
> We need Janitor, Mr. Magoo, Conteh, Absolutely! and Magna here. Classic (erm, Historic) would not be the same without Janitor. Oh! and JT as well!


"Absolutely!" is here, with a different username ("It´s over" or something like that). Told Magna too, but apparently he is MIA in there. Janitor knows it and I believe Conteh is here (not sure :think )....


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Conteh is already here? That slimy devil...:lol: 

PM'ed him just in case he isn't.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

fists of fury said:


> Conteh is already here? That slimy devil...:lol:
> 
> PM'ed him just in case he isn't.


Not sure......I said that because I think I´ve seen his posts in the Lounge.....I might be mistaken though, not sure.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not sure......I said that because I think I´ve seen his posts in the Lounge.....I might be mistaken though, not sure.


We could start a thread 'Emile Griffith's win over Dick Tiger is the greatest boxing performance of the last 50 years'. Like a moth to a flame...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Flea I just choked on my drink my kids think I have gone bonkers as I am laughing my arse off. I never thought I would see the day when when you were concerned about rude words .


It's not just me, it's everyone. He can say what he wants to me, I can't ban him for refusing to follow fact and logic. But if he's cussing peeps with 'lool' at the end of his posts I'm afraid that is unforgivable. The likes of frankenfrank survive, its just the unamusing ones that will suffer.

Historic forum posters take note: any of those ushvinder-type 'tards that end up having breakdowns after a few days of bravado and nonsensical ramblings, will be allowed to descend into madness publicly unless they use 'lool' or 'loose'.

Trolls beware: correct grammar will help you're cause 2 die a swift deaf


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> It's not just me, it's everyone. He can say what he wants to me, I can't ban him for refusing to follow fact and logic. But if he's cussing peeps with 'lool' at the end of his posts I'm afraid that is unforgivable. The likes of frankenfrank survive, its just the unamusing ones that will suffer.
> 
> Historic forum posters take note: any of those ushvinder-type 'tards that end up having breakdowns after a few days of bravado and nonsensical ramblings, will be allowed to descend into madness publicly unless they use 'lool' or 'loose'.
> 
> Trolls beware: correct grammar will help you're cause 2 die a swift deaf


Frankenfrank at times does my tits in i can't always understand what (you) I mean he posts


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Fookin hell combatesdeboxeo showed up


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Frankenfrank at times does my tits in i can't always understand what (you) I mean he posts


:lol: It's not ME! :rofl @McGrain can confirm this...


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :lol: It's not ME! :rofl @McGrain can confirm this...


Sorry . It's got to be an alt though I think frank is one of the few posters that back on ESB I got quite shity with. There's only two posters that I find dislikeable enough to ban and one them maybe an alt of the other. Frank though is not one of them he just annoys me at times I'd gulag him every so often


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Yiddle He'd love the gulag though I reckon. More a punishment to anyone else locked in there with him :lol:


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> We could start a thread 'Emile Griffith's win over Dick Tiger is the greatest boxing performance of the last 50 years'. Like a moth to a flame...


Woahh...sounds like a thread I would make a contribution to Red.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Yiddle He'd love the gulag though I reckon. More a punishment to anyone else locked in there with him :lol:


True but if it stops him posting in a way thats annoying I wouldn't care


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Frank´s cool IMO.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Vic said:


> Frank´s cool IMO.


If you say so vic , I think in his early days on ESB he might of said he was from Austria which may explain how he is if he's not an alt


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I can't spell his name but please tell me someone invited one of my favourite posters?!?! The Ukranian lad (I think he is) Vyostky or summat, can't remember how to spell it 'cause I didn't see him on the board for a while but he was class...


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Fookin hell combatesdeboxeo showed up


 CMON KOTF I NEED YOUR POSTS TYPE FOREMAN VS " A PEAK " TUBBS I T IS FOR FLEA MAN(LMAO!!)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Man I can't spell his name but please tell me someone invited one of my favourite posters?!?! The Ukranian lad (I think he is) Vyostky or summat, can't remember how to spell it 'cause I didn't see him on the board for a while but he was class...


He´s here too. Made a thread about something in the 'boxing talk' today I´m sure..


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> Frank´s cool IMO.


Thanx! I thnk ur a gud postr 2.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

EY GUYS ANSWER MY FUCKING QUESTION, HOW CAN I CHANGE MY AVATAR NOW?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Settings! Then you can see Edit my avatar in the left.
Turn off the caps lock btw..not nice to post with caps lock on !!


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, flea is frank.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

McGrain said:


> As far as I'm aware, flea is frank.


:lol:


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> :lol:


apparently frank is a HUGE fan of obscure asian fighters


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

jorodz said:


> apparently frank is a HUGE fan of obscure asian fighters


it would seem so


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Settings! Then you can see Edit my avatar in the left. Turn off the caps lock btw..not nice to post with caps lock on !!


thanks bro, you are a gentleman. btw(i don´t think that frankefrank is flea man, frank is 2 nice m8 , m8be if flea man is a great actor ).

it is myself,(my avatar) nice to meet you


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> it is myself,(my avatar) nice to meet you


And here I was thinking you were Foreman Hook this whole time. (Given your worship of Foreman and all.)


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Abdullah here. Someone please tell Burt Bienstock about this place. I would, but I got myself banned from that dreadful site on purpose. I made a thread telling everyone about check hook boxing and dared them to ban me. They did. :yep


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> Abdullah here. Someone please tell Burt Bienstock about this place. I would, but I got myself banned from that dreadful site on purpose. I made a thread telling everyone about check hook boxing and dared them to ban me. They did. :yep


:lol:


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

jorodz said:


> Thanx! I thnk ur a gud postr 2.


Jorodz...have you gotten hold of that hard to find frankenfrank Rosetta Stone edition?


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ricky42791 same name same avi shouldnt be too hard to recognize me lol


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

Bueno!


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

...


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

fists of fury said:


> And here I was thinking you were Foreman Hook this whole time. (Given your worship of Foreman and all.)


Nope, that's the other tool, Combatesedeboxeo. Remember him?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

SAngria, there is a thread in the previous page that I think you´ll like.....Teddy Atlas talking about how he trained Tyson, speaking about how they developed his skills and all....


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> SAngria, there is a thread in the previous page that I think you´ll like.....Teddy Atlas talking about how he trained Tyson, speaking about how they developed his skills and all....


Thanks Vic. I'm catching up with all the former classic guys on here. Good to see this place up and running smoothly.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn nearly the whole gang is here few stragglers left.

Need to get Janitor, Boilermaker, ETM, SuzieQ, Mendoza, McVey, Magna. Dare I invite ripshitty?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´ve seen SuzieQ posting in the 'boxing talk' section...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> I´ve seen SuzieQ posting in the 'boxing talk' section...


Ahh, anyone else people would like me to try and get over? Seems I'm too ninja to get banned.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Ahh, anyone else people would like me to try and get over? Seems I'm too ninja to get banned.


All the guys you mentioned in your other post I invited btw....ETM, Boilermaker, etc, I´m not banned too...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

McGrain said:


> As far as I'm aware, flea is frank.


Twat :lol:

Don't have Sasha Grey avatars please. I'm at work and now have a strong urge to go and knock one out. Not good.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> Flea, I´m watching Alfredo Marcano vs Kobayashi right now....pretty good fight. Thanks to @RagingB(_)LL.


Nice! Let me know if you can upload it, even if only privately :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I will. 
And Craig, if you are reading this, read your email, please, just got the order, I sent you a email telling it yesterday...


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi lads, a few questions for this new site... How do you put up an avatar? change the number of posts per page to the maximum? and how do you fit the page to the screen? Thank you very much lads and fair fights if you please. Best thistle.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

In the top of the page you can see "Settings".
Click there. Then you´ll see in the left some things and there you can see "Edit avatar".


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Sangria said:


> Nope, that's the other tool, Combatesedeboxeo. Remember him?


Yeah. 
Good to see everyone slowly coming over. :cheers 
This place already feels like home.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Where the hell is Lora?

Busy rewatching Kalule's career set and Onopko's best games?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

He's here but apparently 'having a break from forums' by the look of his first post....


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> having a break from forums


Create a thread "Kalule of football: The greatness of David Kipiani" and he'll be here in a minute.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> In the top of the page you can see "Settings".
> Click there. Then you´ll see in the left some things and there you can see "Edit avatar".


thanks Vic, now I need to shorten the width of the page, somehow it's wider than my viewing limit, which is a 24" flatscreen, also the typing wont let me jump to a new line underneath the previous one when I hit enter(?), any ideas?


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

GPater here.

Well GPater/RedRooster here, probably time I fessed up


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Create a thread "Kalule of football: The greatness of David Kipiani" and he'll be here in a minute.


:lol:



GPater said:


> GPater here.
> 
> Well GPater/RedRooster here, probably time I fessed up


Shut it you.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Shut it you.


Ill smash that Iron Chin. Like Freddie Little hitting that poor oriental fella


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

GPater said:


> Ill smash that Iron Chin. Like Freddie Little hitting that poor oriental fella


:rofl :good


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :rofl :good


Hows it going anyway Flea? EDIT: By the way I'm a gay virgin.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

GPater said:


> Hows it going anyway Flea?


Not bad. Picked Charles Atkinson's brains for hours recently about the Thai's he trained and saw, as well as the fight scene at the time, was great.

How's you lad? Still active? Boxing wise, not sexually (virgin)


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Not bad. Picked Charles Atkinson's brains for hours recently about the Thai's he trained and saw, as well as the fight scene at the time, was great.
> 
> How's you lad? Still active? Boxing wise, not sexually (virgin)


The guys probably exhausted from you.

Im alright, basically had a year out of boxing partying and being injured, but back into it the last month or so., be back out in October.

You still a borderline sexual predadtor and going to Thailand?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

GPater said:


> The guys probably exhausted from you.
> 
> Im alright, basically had a year out of boxing partying and being injured, but back into it the last month or so., be back out in October.
> 
> You still a borderline sexual predadtor and going to Thailand?


Good lad glad to hear you're back into it :good We all need a blow out at that age, otherwise you'd have gone full retard like Benitez and be washed up by now 

Went to Thailand in February, but not too much of that shit now. All future visits (and a long one is not too far away) will be purely research based

And trust me, Mr.Atkinson can talk for days. Invaluable source and an absolute gentleman.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Good lad glad to hear you're back into it :good We all need a blow out at that age, otherwise you'd have gone full retard like Benitez and be washed up by now
> 
> Went to Thailand in February, but not too much of that shit now. All future visits (and a long one is not too far away) will be purely research based
> 
> And trust me, Mr.Atkinson can talk for days. Invaluable source and an absolute gentleman.


Luckily Im as talented as Benitez :lol:

Im sure it is 'research', nh, you are fast becoming an authority on oriental boxing, but its something that no-one cares about :lol:, nah its good stuff, must b great finding people you can speak to and learn stuff from over in Thailand though

good to hear.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

the posters from the classic forum will invade this one. We are like settlers :bbb


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> Cheers!
> 
> We need Janitor, Mr. Magoo, Conteh, *Absolutely!* and Magna here. Classic (erm, Historic) would not be the same without Janitor. Oh! and JT as well!


:hi:​


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> You still a *borderline *sexual predadtor and going to Thailand?


Nothing "borderline" about it.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

@McGrain hows it going?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

@Flea Man, any chance you could upload that Esparrazgoza fight mate, thanks :good


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> @McGrain hows it going?


Not bad at all old bean. You still drinking cheap whisky?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> thanks Vic, now I need to shorten the width of the page, somehow it's wider than my viewing limit, which is a 24" flatscreen, also the typing wont let me jump to a new line underneath the previous one when I hit enter(?), any ideas?


I don´t know about that mate....:conf


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

We all escaped or emigrated from an oppressive regime to come to the new world here.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergeant ThinBlack, reporting for duty.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> welcome


Thanks!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Gotta say I am digging this new forum. Took a few days to get used to but it's definitely an upgrade.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's new while esb is how we know it.
But after a few days it's clear that this forum is superior, especially now that almost the whole gang is here.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am having a hard time getting used to a new forum after almost 5 years. But this is a good one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys know that it´s possible to change the color of the forum ?
If you don´t like the orange you can change it, to white and blue like I use....or even black and gold like the old forum (I don´t like it).
I can´t remember how I did it though :lol: but I know it´s possible...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah Vic I'm really not digging this forum's gold and black though. The New Smoky layout is ace though :smoke


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Black and Gold is in the past, dead and buried.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Not bad at all old bean. You still drinking cheap whisky?


How dare you? How dare you? (Max and paddy voice)

Not been drinking much lately, I had a really good bottle of peaty stuff but I lost it, and obviously been drinking Glenlivet from time to time apart from that fuck all. Actually had some Jura a couple of weeks ago actually.

You still drinking Teachers and Whyte and MacKay like? Know what you highlnders are like


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> I had a really good bottle of peaty stuff but I lost it


I've got a bottle of the Ardbog on currently, the Ardbeg anniversary release. Peaty and very good.

I scored a twenty-one year old Glelivet for Christmas last year. My favourite whisky ever. Too expensive to have one all the time though.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

McGrain said:


> I've got a bottle of the Ardbog on currently, the Ardbeg anniversary release. Peaty and very good.
> 
> I scored a twenty-one year old Glelivet for Christmas last year. My favourite whisky ever. Too expensive to have one all the time though.


Not tryed that Ardbeg, will have to.

I could imagine mate, Im stuck buying the 12 year old :lol: its good though, I occasionally buy the wooden cask one which is distilled in fresh casks just for a change its quite nice like.

Found out the name of that nice whisky i lost Lagavulin 16 year old, really nice like. you tried it?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Took a while but finally got banned, the amount of people they've banned in the past month most be well over 100.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> Not tryed that Ardbeg, will have to.
> 
> I could imagine mate, Im stuck buying the 12 year old :lol: its good though, I occasionally buy the wooden cask one which is distilled in fresh casks just for a change its quite nice like.
> 
> Found out the name of that nice whisky i lost Lagavulin 16 year old, really nice like. you tried it?


A little bit medicinal for me, but if you like it you'll love the Ardbeg 10. Do it, do it.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Took a while but finally got banned, the amount of people they've banned in the past month most be well over 100.


It's fucking retarded. It's this hardline attitude that caused people to move in the first place. I'm expecting to get banned soon as well; surprised I haven't been yet.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

McGrain said:


> A little bit medicinal for me, but if you like it you'll love the Ardbeg 10. Do it, do it.


dont pressure me man.

Ill probably pik it up next time I buy a bottle.

I dont drink as much whisky now, drives me nuts and gives me horrendous hangovers


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Nonsense, it's good for you.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

The Isle Of Skye produces only one single malt, do you know it ?


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Nonsense, it's good for you.


not the next day :lo:


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Cormac said:


> The Isle Of Skye produces only one single malt, do you know it ?


Talisker. Maybe the best 10 out there, too.



GPater said:


> not the next day :lo:


Yeah, lo.


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Had a few Glenlivets Friday night from a 70 pound bottle at me mates, lovely tipple. Shouldn't of had it on top of the bottle of red wine and the lagers though. I had a severe hangover yesterday morning right up to the time I went back out on the ale.


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Just remembered, i had a couple of Glenmorangies as well.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> Had a few Glenlivets Friday night from a 70 pound bottle at me mates, lovely tipple. Shouldn't of had it on top of the bottle of red wine and the lagers though. I had a severe hangover yesterday morning right up to the time I went back out on the ale.


It kills me when Im already drunk.

I remember I went to my pals house and his dad had a mad collection of expensive whiskeys and cuban cigars. Me being a stupid cunt turned down an offer on them all :lol:



AlFrancis said:


> Just remembered, i had a couple of Glenmorangies as well.


im no a fan of that like


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> It kills me when Im already drunk.
> 
> I remember I went to my pals house and his dad had a mad collection of expensive whiskeys and cuban cigars. Me being a stupid cunt turned down an offer on them all :lol:
> 
> im no a fan of that like


:yep I prefer the Glenlivet myself. My mates loves his Whiskies and he's got a great collection. I like the Irish whiskies as well but yes, you always pay for it the next day.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> :yep I prefer the Glenlivet myself. My mates loves his Whiskies and he's got a great collection. I like the Irish whiskies as well but yes, you always pay for it the next day.


I love Glenlivet like, never tried the irish stuff

Anyway Al, hows it going?


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

GPater said:


> I love Glenlivet like, never tried the irish stuff
> 
> Anyway Al, hows it going?


All good Greg, great to see you over here.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

AlFrancis said:


> All good Greg, great to see you over here.


good to hear. Im glad its almost the same folk come over and a few new faces.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Took a while but finally got banned, the amount of people they've banned in the past month most be well over 100.


i got banned without motive on the classic forum tons of times. simply kalasin did hate me and does not matter if i said good morning , i got banned once and again. yeah in the beginning i was joking and i was talking crap for fun,because my english was horrible(now it is bad still but a bit better), then i could not write pretty well my points about boxing and my Knowledge, so i got frustrated and i did answer with comments type " fuck off motherfucker" lmao


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Dunno if anyone else has done so, but I sent a PM to AREA53 asking him to come over. Hasn't replied yet like. Great poster, hope he pops in from time to time. Crazy low post count back over on esb though. META5 is another one who was great but only posted every 8 years or so. Trouble is that guys like My2Sense and Duodenum don't really post any more, at least to my eye, but I don't usually hang around enough to see the ebb and flow of things.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn´t My2Sense an El Bujia´s alt ?? I think I heard that a while ago over there.....
I know that some of the guys we think are not here in reality are here, with different usernames.....


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

It's a reassuring feeling to be reunited with all my homies from the classic ... Even if I'm not their homies


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Dunno if anyone else has done so, but I sent a PM to AREA53 asking him to come over. Hasn't replied yet like. Great poster, hope he pops in from time to time. Crazy low post count back over on esb though. META5 is another one who was great but only posted every 8 years or so. Trouble is that guys like My2Sense and Duodenum don't really post any more, at least to my eye, but I don't usually hang around enough to see the ebb and flow of things.


You're going to get permanently banned on ESB now mate.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> You're going to get permanently banned on ESB now mate.


They are not doing this anymore.....
I invited numerous people and I´m still there....
edit- (not that I care if they ban me btw, esb is dead..and judging by what the owners think about the posters I don´t enjoy posting there anymore)


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

cheers for the heads up btw maxie :good much love


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> They are not doing this anymore.....
> I invited numerous people and I´m still there....


How much referrals do you got?
You can view it in "my profile" and then "about me"

I got 2, which is still nice.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3 referrals..Didn´t know about that.


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> You're going to get permanently banned on ESB now mate.


What Vic said mate. They haven't banned me yet and I don't give a monkey's bollocks if they do.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tin_Ribs said:


> What Vic said mate. They haven't banned me yet and I don't give a monkey's bollocks if they do.


Ah, that's fine then. :good


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

I've noticed that I've got a referral. What's all that about?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure what it means. Probably when you invite someone this person mentions your name when he joins the site....perhaps :think


----------



## Magna (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys. Good to see everybody again. Miss talking shop!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome @Magna.


----------



## Magna (May 30, 2013)

Tickled to be here. Should be able to actually post a bit without a ton of long interruptions for a few months.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Magna said:


> Tickled to be here. Should be able to actually post a bit without a ton of long interruptions for a few months.


I'm a MOD here and have unlimited inbox space 

Welcome my friend :good


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Magna said:


> Hi guys. Good to see everybody again. Miss talking shop!


Great to have you aboard, sir.:good


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Webbiano said:


> cheers for the heads up btw maxie :good much love


No problems mate, good to see you and the Classic gang here. Suprised that Janitor and co havn't come over yet there can't be many posting at ES News or whatever the fuck it's called nowadays.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> No problems mate, good to see you and the Classic gang here. Suprised that Janitor and co havn't come over yet there can't be many posting at ES News or whatever the fuck it's called nowadays.


is he the only holdover? mendoza and mcvey here yet?


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

I think Mendoza is still over there. I don't know about McVey, but I'd like to see him here. Of course, with those two, it may be better to just have one!


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

The Kurgan said:


> I think Mendoza is still over there. I don't know about McVey, but I'd like to see him here. Of course, with those two, it may be better to just have one!


I know they don't get on but I hope they both make the jump across both would add to the forum


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

:lol: The McVey v Mendoza battles were awesome. I scored it UD for McVey.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :lol: The McVey v Mendoza battles were awesome. I scored it UD for McVey.


McVey was definitely the wittier of the two.


----------



## Bummy Davis (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Rudd, how have you been


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

just told IB that I'll miss his RBR threads and he should come over here. hope I don't get banned


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

IB don´t wanna come because....because.....well, I don´t know why....:think lol
The general forum over there is still active actually, and he has the RBR archive in there and wants to continue the work....I guess I understand, he put a lot of work during these years in those RBR threads and doesn´t want to leave that behind...


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Magna said:


> Hi guys. Good to see everybody again. Miss talking shop!


Always good to read your posts Magna.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> IB don´t wanna come because....because.....well, I don´t know why....:think lol
> The general forum over there is still active actually, and he has the RBR archive in there and wants to continue the work....I guess I understand, he put a lot of work during these years in those RBR threads and doesn´t want to leave that behind...


I can totally understand and appreciate that. I'll keep my profile to check in on those from time to time.

by the way, we're getting fucking trashed over there. not by name, but we're those fuckers that left and eastside is better than ever without us :rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

But IB posts here too btw...after the fights he posts his opinions about them and all...no issue.


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

Vic said:


> But IB posts here too btw...after the fights he posts his opinions about them and all...no issue.


Oh that's good to hear :cheers


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, saw IB in the lounge the other day.


----------



## Magna (May 30, 2013)

jorodz said:


> I can totally understand and appreciate that. I'll keep my profile to check in on those from time to time.
> 
> by the way, we're getting fucking trashed over there. not by name, but we're those fuckers that left and eastside is better than ever without us :rofl


My first reaction to this was, how rude, and my second is, why do I expect people on the internet to be polite at all?


----------



## KuRuPT (Jun 10, 2013)

KuRupT checking in and reporting for duty sir


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

KuRuPT said:


> KuRupT checking in and reporting for duty sir


nice to have you here


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome 

How many classic posters are left over on ESB now


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a lot. I'm a switch, as are a few other guys. Senya, I guess.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone invited @Vockerman ???


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Just checking, but how many men think I'm an alt of Boxed Ears?
I've seen it mentioned a few times.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Had no clue @AlFrancis was Alan Rudkin's son. Awesome.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Had no clue @AlFrancis was Alan Rudkin's son. Awesome.


He isn't, he's Venice Borkorsor's older brother


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Had no clue @AlFrancis was Alan Rudkin's son. Awesome.


:cheers


----------



## AlFrancis (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He isn't, he's Venice Borkorsor's older brother


:smile:smile


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

No Janitor, McVey, Mendoza, Boilermaker still? Shame.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> No Janitor, McVey, Mendoza, Boilermaker still? Shame.


Boilermaker from Eastside? Good poster.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cormac said:


> Boilermaker from Eastside? Good poster.


:lol: Is this he?


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

No.


----------



## natonic (Jun 13, 2012)

Been visiting here for a year. Time flies! Looks like it will be more frequent to get my boxing fix.


----------



## he grant (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello girls!


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

he grant said:


> Hello girls!


:lol: welcome


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> :lol: welcome


I'm keeping my coat on.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Cormac said:


> I'm keeping my coat on.


That's a badass dog in your avatar Cormac:good


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

The irrelevant the_bigunit is here. Missed you fellas.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

he grant said:


> Hello girls!


My God, what a horrific avatar....:barf


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> The irrelevant the_bigunit is here. Missed you fellas.


The who-what now?


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> That's a badass dog in your avatar Cormac:good


His name is Django.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Cormac said:


> His name is Django.


 he reminds me of a drill sargeant.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> he reminds me of a drill sargeant.


Unlike a drill sargeant, his bite IS worse than his bark.


----------



## he grant (Jun 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> My God, what a horrific avatar....:barf


Looks a bit like me when I'm stripped off.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Cormac said:


> Unlike a drill sargeant, his bite IS worse than his bark.


Feel sorry for his poor recruits..esp. that one in your avy catching hell/


----------



## Bummy Davis (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Rudd Hope all is well


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

BTW,...great to have you here Bummy!


----------



## Mohak (Mar 12, 2014)

Present.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn back when there was the first big exodus everybody was here. Now almost nobody. :-(


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Damn back when there was the first big exodus everybody was here. Now almost nobody. :-(


Give it time. Abusive behavior and negligent ineptitude by corruptly unaccountable moderators and mysterious administration overlords triggered the first mass wave of alienated ESBers in June 2012 (of which I was number 268 at the moment I signed on, apparently number 290 overall, so not a "Septemberling"). They temporarily staunched their hemorrhaging by replacing an incompetently arrogant cadre of punitive moderators with a tourniquet of established recognizable ones like McGrain, then burst open a femoral artery by amputating their lounge.

The join dates identify these posters. May 2012 designates the surviving Venerated Old Ones, founding Fathers and Pioneers, such as Chatty, Lunny, Pabby, and Teeto. June 2012 reveals who the first alienated Expatriates from ESB were, seeking new wilderness and fresh air away from the rotting tyrannical and arbitrary toxic bloat of ESB's putrid, stagnant, swollen, self indulgent feculence.

By May 2012, ESB had already long since declined to this:






May and June 2013 brings in the ESB Lemmings. Here, we can see ESB Lounge denizens leaping off that cliff in May and early June 2013, but this time some do make it to these shores as their former home rapidly sinks and dissolves underneath the surface of the cyber sea below them.






So, the question becomes when the third rogue wave sweeps more established posters off Boxing24's deck to wash over here from the former ESB.

May and June are still a couple months off. Given the inaugural two years of CHB founding and membership expansion, perhaps that's when annual recruitment raids of competent ESB/B24 posters should be organized, during Spring transplanting season, to liberate the talented oppressed from behind the barbed wires, electrified fences and stone walls of that maximum security labor and death camp. (Banishment there would be the most brutal punishment that could be issued by a CHB tribunal upon those who would endanger our freedoms here.)

Doesn't mean we should confine our attentions on SOB exclusively. Superb posters between CHB and other sites at peace with CHB can offer trade benefits with such ententes cordiales, as SOB/BS24 increasingly becomes the closed and isolationist totalitarian North Korea of internet boxing forums, bereft of free speech, links with the outside world, and their anonymous Big Brother spying and rampant arbitrary censorship of PM content.

Friday the 13th in June this year will be a day of celebration for me, my lucky day. You see, June 13, 2012 was the day I joined CHB, at the behest of Flea Man, who invited and guided me to safety and sanctuary here. I shall mark the following CHB holidays on my calendar:

"Jay Day" will be on May 30, when Supermanintights looked back at ESB and said, "That SUCKS," then created CHB in the pursuit of freedom, truth and justice and said, "That's good!"

"Flea Day" will fall on June 13, when he said unto me and favoured others of his, "Please come to these new pristine shores, as I'll miss you sooo much if you do not follow up with me in escaping this clammy, dark, dank and diseased crowded dungeon of death to the bright sunlit world of fresh air upon the newly discovered warm breezy cliffs high above, with such open and unspoiled grassy meadows of cheerful play."

And indeed, that very first "Flea Day" was for me as thus:






The "First Day of Springs" falls for me on November 1, when Scalinatella finally confirmed his arrival and commencement as an active poster here at CHB in a PM reply to me. I steadfastly refused to begin posting myself until after he joined and began contributing, passing time between June 2012 and November 2013 helping clandestinely recruit certain desired and influential figures for CHB, and engaged in related PM correspondence, while tunneling under ESB's heavily guarded fortress walls to try sneaking out incarcerated dissidents with sacrificial alternative accounts. (This was rogue activity completely unknown to, and thus not sanctioned by, CHB leadership.)

ESB spies captured, tortured and executed one of my most valuable accounts in a failed attempt to free a young inmate of particular value, but we got most of the ones I truly wanted. (Yes, we unfortunately couldn't avoid a few sneaky rats stow away on board that initial June 2012 migration, or floating en mass on the flotsam of the ESB Lounge a year later. Some of those rats washed ashore here before it even sank, on bits broken off with early disintegration. I have some confidence in CHB pest control services for dealing with contaminated ESB posters, as well as evolved immunity from hardier posters here who were previously exposed to ESB General, yet survived those commonly lethal pathogens. My instructions to my CHB patron Flea are to shoot to kill me at the first sign of any symptoms of ESB strain rabies I begin to manifest.)


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Duo said:


> Give it time. Abusive behavior and negligent ineptitude by corruptly unaccountable moderators and mysterious administration overlords triggered the first mass wave of alienated ESBers in June 2012 (of which I was number 268 at the moment I signed on, apparently number 290 overall, so not a "Septemberling"). They temporarily staunched their hemorrhaging by replacing an incompetently arrogant cadre of punitive moderators with a tourniquet of established recognizable ones like McGrain, then burst open a femoral artery by amputating their lounge.
> 
> The join dates identify these posters. May 2012 designates the surviving Venerated Old Ones, founding Fathers and Pioneers, such as Chatty, Lunny, Pabby, and Teeto. June 2012 reveals who the first alienated Expatriates from ESB were, seeking new wilderness and fresh air away from the rotting tyrannical and arbitrary toxic bloat of ESB's putrid, stagnant, swollen, self indulgent feculence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MadcapMaxie, that was an exquisitely clear and perfectly articulated reply that I understand completely, and totally agree with. Thank you very much!:cheers


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

ESB, or whatever is left of it, is now experiencing a wave of trollery that exceeds anything that I've ever witnessed,...a couple of them, "Hamburger" and "I Know Everything", are especially eggregious. All of this could be signalling the death throes of the old ship.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom said:


> ESB, or whatever is left of it, is now experiencing a wave of trollery that exceeds anything that I've ever witnessed,...a couple of them, "Hamburger" and "I Know Everything", are especially eggregious. All of this could be signalling the death throes of the old ship.


I was there these days and couldn´t recognize the forum.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I was there these days and couldn´t recognize the forum.


The most juvenile and brainless of trolling, right Vic?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom said:


> The most juvenile and brainless of trolling, right Vic?


Yeah, whatever they tried to do with that place, it didn´t work too well.


----------



## Burt Brooks (Jun 6, 2012)

johnmaff36 said:


> Not long here really, just browsed a few times.
> 
> Here for good now (hopefully)
> 
> Anyone know if old Burt is aware of this place?


JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
But SEE it I did, and it was a boring rematch that Robinson won...Never to be solved as the disappearance of Amelia Earhart in the vast
Pacific Ocean during WW2....So Duo, thank you for trying to help, whilst I try to recuperate from health reasons...See Ya Duo...


----------



## rockyssplitnose (Jun 7, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Very sorry to here you've been a bit badly Burt? 
Pluggin for you mate - keep punchin and take it easy too - hopefully you back on form soon enough :bbb


----------



## Minotauro (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah I used to post under the same name. Esb has seriously fallen off.


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Take care, Burt! I've been thinking a lot about you lately too and wondering where you mosey'd off to!  I was happy to see your post. Take care and get better soon!!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Not sure if I've already posted in this thread but I'm here


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Best wishes to you BB,...may you recover your health and your vim and vigor...look forward to future posts from you!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Teeto said:


> Not sure if I've already posted in this thread but I'm here


Your 25,000 posts just flew right under the radar.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I've been back to ESB Classic under the name RayRobbo...it was dreadful...a few familiar names but a lot of trolls and a people who have never seen a fight earlier than 1990. Shame too the Classic was awesome in it's heyday. The first ever internet forum I posted in.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Take care, Burt, glad to see you posting.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully Burton feels better.


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope ur feeling well, Burt!


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope ur feeling well, Burt!!


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Lol, I finally got it right. Hope ur feeling well my old friend.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Wishing you all the best Burt and hoping your healthy and back to full steam soon


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> Wishing you all the best Burt and hoping your healthy and back to full steam soon


x2

All the best @Burt Brooks I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Burt Brooks (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you to all who wished me to recover from my recent health bout. We all take good health for granted, but it is the most
precious commodity we have. BAR NONE...So thanks again to my fellow posters on CHB....And yes again, Ray Robinson as a WW 
unwrapped, was the greatest fighter I ever saw ringside, followed by the Will of the Wisp, William Papaleo...Cheers...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Burt Brooks said:


> thank you to all who wished me to recover from my recent health bout. We all take good health for granted, but it is the most
> precious commodity we have. BAR NONE...So thanks again to my fellow posters on CHB....And yes again, Ray Robinson as a WW
> unwrapped, was the greatest fighter I ever saw ringside, followed by the Will of the Wisp, William Papaleo...Cheers...


glad to hear your feeling better..hope to have you around here for many more years....


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> JM yes I have been on CHB for awhile, but a recent stint in a hospital has taken much out of me, so thanks JM for your query about me. Gratia....
> Sidenote to DUO...I tried to get back to you referring to your "Sherlock Holmes " query on a SECOND fight I saw between Ray Robinson and the tall elongated
> WW Bobby ***** a few years after their first bout on tv from Chicago in 1950. It was an afternoon bout at the old outdoor arena, the Coney
> Island Arena in Coney Island, NY. It was NOT Bobby Brown for sure...It might have been a last minute make up bout probably in the early 1950s.
> ...


Thought I should mention for the rest of you here that I had some "database error" issues accessing CHB, but I finally got through to reply to Burt's return PM concerning this, and responded with another interminably rambling PM so long and boringly digressive his heath care practitioners have likely forbidden him from attempting to read it until his recovery is complete.

However, I'll merely repeat here that I enjoyed undertaking the research his old query spurred me to pursue, and acquired a bit of new knowledge in the process, so a worthwhile effort regardless of any success or failure in helping Burt resolve his mystery.

First and foremost, I'm just glad he's returned to "active duty."


----------



## Burt Brooks (Jun 6, 2012)

Duo said:


> Thought I should mention for the rest of you here that I had some "database error" issues accessing CHB, but I finally got through to reply to Burt's return PM concerning this, and responded with another interminably rambling PM so long and boringly digressive his heath care practitioners have likely forbidden him from attempting to read it until his recovery is complete.
> 
> However, I'll merely repeat here that I enjoyed undertaking the research his old query spurred me to pursue, and acquired a bit of new knowledge in the process, so a worthwhile effort regardless of any success or failure in helping Burt resolve his mystery.
> 
> First and foremost, I'm just glad he's returned to "active duty."


Thanks again Duo. My mystery most likely will never be resolved even with the help of good people like you, but I remember that very
uneventful bout between Robinson and *****, Robinson arriving late for the bout in his Fuscia colored Cadillac with his entourage and
peering down from the top of the last row bleachers, I saw all this as vividly as I type this. I am certain that my thoughts then was that they fought a couple of years before in 1950 in Chicago on tv. I suspect that though Coney Island Veladrome closed in 1950, it was vacant for a long while and the
meaningless bout between Robby and ***** was a last minute make up bout...Shades of Judge Crater who disappeared in NYC and was never seen
again and Amelia Earhart who vanished in the Pacific Ocean during WW2...So D thanks again for your interest....


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> Thanks again Duo. My mystery most likely will never be resolved even with the help of good people like you, but I remember that very
> uneventful bout between Robinson and *****, Robinson arriving late for the bout in his Fuscia colored Cadillac with his entourage and
> peering down from the top of the last row bleachers, I saw all this as vividly as I type this. I am certain that my thoughts then was that they fought a couple of years before in 1950 in Chicago on TV. I suspect that though Coney Island Velodrome closed in 1950, it was vacant for a long while and the
> meaningless bout between Robby and ***** was a last minute make up bout...Shades of Judge Crater who disappeared in NYC and was never seen
> again and Amelia Earhart who vanished in the Pacific Ocean during WW2...So D thanks again for your interest....


Heck, starting to wonder if that missing Malaysian airliner will ever be found, the way things are going with that search. For something like that to happen in 2014 puts in perspective what a challenge seeking Earhart and Noonan was over 75 years ago.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> Heck, starting to wonder if that missing Malaysian airliner will ever be found, the way things are going with that search. For something like that to happen in 2014 puts in perspective what a challenge seeking Earhart and Noonan was over 75 years ago.


Something very fishy about that whole Malaysian airliner, that's for sure.


----------



## Scalinatella (Jan 12, 2013)

"Stonehands89" here. Burt, I'm thrilled to know that you are okay. I was wondering and Duo was kind enough to alert me to your return here.


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes! We've got Stonehands! :happy


----------



## Scalinatella (Jan 12, 2013)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Yes! We've got Stonehands! :happy


Well, damn, how about some responses on the thread about my new Murderers' Row series! Me and Flea Man are looking at each other there and listening to crickets!


----------



## Tin_Ribs (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry ops I get on here much less than I used to, and I was never the most frequent poster to begin with.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm here


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Scalinatella said:


> Well, damn, how about some responses on the thread about my new Murderers' Row series! Me and Flea Man are looking at each other there and listening to crickets!


:confWell, gee man, I tried flattering you in that "School me on the murderers' Row" thread back in January, but then you said, "Duo. You're embarrassing me!"ops, fled to your sanctuary behind that vintage Underwood 5 manual typewriter you use to print up your articles while drinking bootlegged bourbon in black coffee, puffing away on smuggled Monte Cristos and contraband Habanos Cohibas for "atmosphere" and inspiration. (Likely surrounded by Mickey Spillane novels and B&W film noir playing on your TV screen.)

Still not as mysteriously scary as Steve Compton's Greb cloning experiments though.

Now, if you'll pardon me, I'm going to listen to Crickets!






Just so you know Triple S, I read this admonition of yours to Tinny before bed last night. Then, instead of setting my venerable "Natures Soothing Sounds" sleep machine to RAIN or SEA WAVES as usual, opted to press the WOODS button with forest chirping instead. Woke up drenched in cold sweat after I dreamt of being repeatedly being chased and cornered by a colony of giant vengeful crickets, come to life from the large bucket of dried ones I bought my mother to feed her bluebirds with. (From now on, dried meal worms only, as they're quiet. And no, I will never attempt sleeping with that machine set to HEART BEAT. I know my Poe!) Anyhow, thanks a lot, Buddy! Couldn't wake up until the Ambien wore off. Back to SEA WAVES tonight. (Crickets can't swim in salt water, can they?)

All right. I'll let you off the hook a bit, and allow that maybe it was also a bad idea for me to watch "The Deadly Mantis" and "Tarantula" on youtube yesterday afternoon before choosing that setting at bedtime last night. (Rest assured, I never have any intentions of trying the BIRDS setting on that machine overnight either. I know my Hitchcock!)


----------



## raskat (Oct 1, 2013)

I came here because some time ago some guy on boxingscene (Sorry but I don't remember his name right now) told me that checkhookboxing is "where it's at" as he paraphrased it. I didn't believe him at first and only a few months later did I check out the history section here and I like it a lot. Definitely one of the best history sections of all boxing forums I know (maybe even THE best) , excellent boxing knowledge here, I like it a lot.
I have different names on different sites, on ESB I am Baclava.
By the way, I like the history section here better than on ESB because the mods randomly delete threads on ESB in the classic section.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 27, 2013)

I used to post on ESB. I used a different name when I was there.

-Wrong section


----------



## Scalinatella (Jan 12, 2013)

Tin_Ribs said:


> Sorry ops I get on here much less than I used to, and I was never the most frequent poster to begin with.


Is that you Spit Bucket? Wow!


----------



## KingMD (Feb 6, 2014)

Co nd this forum when I downloaded tapatalk. .been I n on esb for yrs, hardly post anymore tho

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingMD (Feb 6, 2014)

Found*

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

